# New combination dog breeds are now recognized by AKC:



## Alix (Aug 16, 2005)

Collie + Lhasa Apso
Collapso, a dog that folds up for easy transport

Spitz + Chow Chow
Spitz-Chow, a dog that throws up a lot

Pointer + Setter
Poinsetter, a traditional Christmas pet

Malamute + Pointer
Moot Point, owned by....oh, well, it doesn't matter anyway

Great Pyrenees + Dachshund
Pyradachs, a puzzling breed

Pekingnese + Lhasa Apso
Peekasso, an abstract dog

Irish Water Spaniel + English Springer Spaniel
Irish Springer, a dog fresh and clean as a whistle

Labrador Retriever + Curly Coated Retriever
Lab Coat Retriever, the choice of research scientists

Newfoundland + Basset Hound
Newfound Asset Hound, a dog for financial advisors

Terrier + Bulldog
Terribull, a dog that makes awful mistakes

Bloodhound + Labrador
Blabador, a dog that barks incessantly

Collie + Malamute
Commute, a dog that travels to work

Deerhound + Terrier
Derriere, a dog that's true to the end

Bull Terrier + Shitzu
Bull.....  Oh, never mind


----------



## pdswife (Aug 16, 2005)

LOL!   I'll give you karma since ya made my morning better by
making me laugh!


----------



## middie (Aug 16, 2005)

lmao alix. thanks for the laugh


----------



## mudbug (Aug 16, 2005)

I want one of those Collapsos.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the laugh Alix!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm glad I looked at this thread - too funny!


----------



## callie (Aug 16, 2005)

Funny, Alix!  Thanks!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2005)

AHHHH, Alix, that laugh felt soooooo Goooood  

kadesma


----------



## Dove (Aug 16, 2005)

And they charge $600.00 for each puppy!!

Marge


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 27, 2005)

That was so funny I have cut and pasted to take it to work. DH thinks it funny that previously those sort of dogs were mongrels and now they're "designer breeds"


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 27, 2005)

I hear a lot about that last breed!


----------



## wasabi (Aug 27, 2005)

Any dog+poodle=dog poo


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2005)

i kind of like this one myself 

Irish Water Spaniel + English Springer Spaniel
Irish Springer, a dog fresh and clean as a whistle


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 27, 2005)

I think our dog must be at least half Blabador!  

 Barbara


----------

